

Stamplay – Instant Web Development - giuliano84
http://www.stamplay.com

======
giuliano84
I guess we are going to face the problem of having to produce in the coming
decades an exponentially growing number of new software applications for all
the needs of society… The solution? « write programs that generate programs
(that generate programs) that solve problems». We're aiming to solve this
problem in communication and marketing, do you think is valuable?

